# Autotrail Apache waste water outlet



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sure that this question will have been asked at some time before but I have been unable to find anything in the Forum.

We have just upgraded our 2000 Cheyenne to a 2009 Apache and collected her yesterday.

Today was spent putting everything back on that we had taken off the old van. Everything was going well until I came to try the waste water pipe (for when we are in Spain) and tried it against the waste water outlet tap. Of course it didn't fit as Autotrail now use a 50mm diameter outlet and my waste pipe is only 28.5mm convoluted pipe.

There is no thread at all on the tap so my question is (got there eventually) how do you attach a waste pipe to the outlet tap. I'm sure there must be a way to do it but for the life of me have been unable to think of how it can be done


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon VenturerDave,

Auto-Trail use 40mm fittings, and you can review a discussion of solutions in the following thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-146647-.html

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There are two ways that are cheap and one expensive. One is to go to B&Q and buy a flexible waste outlet pipe. Cost is about £3-4. They are, or the one I bought is, white and has "solid" ends with a flexible pipe bit inbetween. They are about 8 inches long. This fits into a section of the black flexible outlet pipe available at virtually all caravan spares and outlet shops. I carry 4 pieces of this, cut in varius lengths to a total length of 15 metres. They join together using 50mm solid grey wate pipe cut to 8 inch lengths. The whole pipe is long enough for most aire/campsite waste water dumps. Total cost about £20-25 in total.

The other cheap way is to get a small section of 50mm waste pipe, about 6 inches long should be enough to drain to the ground or into a drive over grid without splashing your tootsies!

The expensive way is to go onto Autotrails webshop and buy a flexible waste pipe extension. They cost about £15.00 for a 3 metre length. This fits directly into the waste outlet on the van.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Aquatic fish places are also a good cheap source.. They sell the tube and fittings, luckily I live next door to one so only had to pop round


----------

